
Why are we 'milking' crabs for a coronavirus vaccine? - MindGods
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-53333096
======
sock
This isn't specifically for coronavirus, from wikipedia

> Amebocytes from the blood of L. polyphemus are used to make Limulus
> amebocyte lysate (LAL), which is used for the detection of bacterial
> endotoxins in medical applications.

There's a nice video here on it (3:22)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgQZWSlLBnA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgQZWSlLBnA)

